# [GSM][CWM][Baseband / Radio] Galaxy Nexus Summary



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

Summary of Basebands for the Galaxy Nexus GSM

Most of them flashable with CWM

*XXKL1 - Europe* *(CWM)*
http://www.multiupload.com/JKLJKHO9WE
md5: 1D7C78FACBC311808DD4E959E6CB1475

*XXKK6 - Europe (CWM)*
http://www.multiupload.com/JLLBREJNC2
md5: 17557AC97A2293FB5DFDC3AE3DF09780

*XXKK1 - Europe (CWM)*
http://www.multiupload.com/HB5SNSC37K
md5: 9866CC678DBD7154167BD3835F9034E3

*UGKL1 - North America (CWM)*
http://www.multiupload.com/SR4WYQWQI9
md5: 41B17CC37CEB6C57FED17DC90D6D7F39

*UGKK7 - North America (CWM)*
http://www.multiupload.com/HFUS0V5K0F
md5: 8227BFDC068ECDD70CD2B6BD87C8B4DB

*KRKL1 - Korea (CWM)*
http://www.multiupload.com/3X82P65CDS
md5: 1D85E670433E40FF6FE3A6EC5D9C9C04

*DVKK6 - Telstra*
http://www.multiupload.com/QJ24JHCN19
md5: 8E609D795D3648075A945A4E37959AA4

... to be continued


----------



## d-iivil (Nov 9, 2011)

Umm... I might be blind, but where's the "Comparision"?


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

thx for the hint. got the wrong word. edited by now


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

It seems the XXKL1 doesn't work nicely with 4.0.3 ROMs. At least it didn't with couple of those I used. On the other hand UGKL1 is very solid.

edit:

forgot to mention, I am in europe, vienna.


----------



## dave778 (Sep 25, 2011)

!crazy said:


> It seems the XXKL1 doesn't work nicely with 4.0.3 ROMs. At least it didn't with couple of those I used. On the other hand UGKL1 is very solid.
> 
> edit:
> 
> forgot to mention, I am in europe, vienna.


YOU LIE!


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

!crazy said:


> It seems the XXKL1 doesn't work nicely with 4.0.3 ROMs. At least it didn't with couple of those I used. On the other hand UGKL1 is very solid.
> 
> edit:
> 
> forgot to mention, I am in europe, vienna.


for me xxkl1 runs great in germany with o2 provider. before i was using ugkl1, was great too, but i think i have better responsibility with xxkl1


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

definator said:


> for me xxkl1 runs great in germany with o2 provider. before i was using ugkl1, was great too, but i think i have better responsibility with xxkl1


Maybe I mixed up the name of radio, but if I remember well xxkl1 was my stock radio. It worked ok with 4.0.1 stock android, but was terrible with all 4.0.3 ROMs I used.


----------



## simplistian (Jan 10, 2012)

can you post the MD5 as well?


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

!crazy said:


> Maybe I mixed up the name of radio, but if I remember well xxkl1 was my stock radio.


probably was XXK*K*1, since the KL one is fairly new, afaik from a samsung leak.


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. That's correct.


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

simplistian said:


> can you post the MD5 as well?


tell me how to do and i will


----------



## simplistian (Jan 10, 2012)

install this http://implbits.com/HashTab.aspx thanks


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

simplistian said:


> can you post the MD5 as well?


done


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

!crazy said:


> Maybe I mixed up the name of radio, but if I remember well xxkl1 was my stock radio. It worked ok with 4.0.1 stock android, but was terrible with all 4.0.3 ROMs I used.


must be xxkk1, coz thats the baseband provided with 4.0.1 and NOT COMPATIBLE wiht 4.0.3
recommended basebands for 4.0.3 start with kk6 series


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general & stickied.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone in the US on T-Mobile running the UGKK7 radio, do you see any improvements from the XXKK6 radio? Thanks .


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

I would recommend you to use ugkl1, coz this is the latest for your region


----------



## skippajack (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone update the download links please , they don't seem to work for me.
I am trying to get the UGKL1 radio , I have looked all over the internet and none of the links I have found
seem to work ,, the say out of date , no longer available to download ect,,,,

Thanks alot ,,,,


----------



## Cmstlist (Feb 10, 2012)

Indeed, Multiupload appears to be down for the count. Perhaps after Megaupload went offline, Multi suddenly attracted too much attention for their servers to handle. Any updates with new URLs would be appreciated.


----------



## Cmstlist (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone? Nobody able to repost these?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

http://ge.tt/9G8D6iD


----------



## skippajack (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you very much!


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

any good links for these?


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the update... prolly need to update op? thanks though


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

THE UGKL1 is a bad .zip only 9kb big? hlep pleaes can someone repost?


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

http://ge.tt/1TgPtME/v/0


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry I have just noticed it is 9 kb big on my GN too. Strange because I have flashed it and it worked. Something bad happened in the meantime...


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1430107&highlight=baseband&page=11


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

ugla4 is out.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

I am using ugla4, I live in MN USA. Works good. Maybe a slight improvement to wifi signal, cell signal about the same as KK7... Speeds maybe a little quicker.


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

does anybody have a link to ugla4?


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

here's the ugla4 radio at xda: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=926952&d=1330624950


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've seen someone with XXLA2 (I'm on XXLA1) anyone have a download link?


----------



## DarrenDM (Dec 31, 2011)

AndyCr15 said:


> I've seen someone with XXLA2 (I'm on XXLA1) anyone have a download link?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1571715


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ikevin (Aug 28, 2011)

This thread needs an update on OP...


----------

